# Do you ride in Hunter wellies?



## texansunrise (28 January 2010)

Just wandering ...is it ok to ride in Hunters and do you ride in yours? x


----------



## BobbyMondeo (28 January 2010)

I have ridden in wellies in the past when i dont have my riding boots handy, but i dont like it, much prefer proper riding boots. Also make sure your stirrups are wide enough. Wellies are wider than riding boots and its very easy for your foot to get stuck


----------



## Maesfen (28 January 2010)

When I was riding I always wore them and most people did for just exercising as they were so comfortable!  I've worn out more by the crease on the ankle splitting than ever wearing out the sole, lol!  If I was still riding, I'd still wear them but I wouldn't ride in any other type of welly at all, they're not fitted or flexible enough.  I suppose the Dubarrys and their like  have taken over the role of the Hunter now!


----------



## *hic* (28 January 2010)

I used to but I have now had my Ariat Grasmeres for nearly eighteen months and they are worn every day and have sort of been demoted into wellies (they're warmer than Hunters!) so I just tend to wear them for everything now. My Hunters are actually slightly less wide than the Grasmeres.

I have also done unaffiliated XC with the Hunters more than once when I have forgotten my riding boots.


----------



## *hic* (28 January 2010)

PMSL - my previous post rather confirming MFH_09's post!


----------



## JenTaz (28 January 2010)

the closest to wellies that i ride in is my long woof wear boots but i hate that too as i find it really uncomfy lol just riding boots for me


----------



## Gooby (28 January 2010)

I used to ride in my dublin wellies but like MFH_09 they split at the crease by the ankle


----------



## perryhillbay (28 January 2010)

Sometimes I totally forget to change into my riding boots and get on in my hunter wellies. I don't mind riding in them, they are nice and soft and flexible and I don't find that they restrict me in any way because of that.


----------



## stencilface (28 January 2010)

I used to, but now I ride in my Ariat Mudbusters instead, whic are pretty much the same


----------



## only_me (28 January 2010)

Your not actually meant to ride in hunters 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I do when I can be bothered to go home and get riding boots or when I ride when I didnt think I was riding


----------



## Hippona (28 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I used to, but now I ride in my Ariat Mudbusters instead, whic are pretty much the same 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I do too...they have a much sturdier sole and are designed for riding in too, whereas the Hunters are just really bog standard wellies and not very supportive/secure.


----------



## alsxx (28 January 2010)

Not normally but I did yesterday and probably will today as I much prefer being able to have 3 layers of socks on!!


----------



## Quadro (28 January 2010)

sometimes but i find my feet get very cold!!!!! so likw MFH_09 has said i wear my dubarrys instead!!


----------



## Swift08 (28 January 2010)

I used to until the saddler told me off... apparently the rubber was damaging my saddle, not sure if it's true but I stopped doing it anyway. I rode in them the other week though and it felt really weird so I don't think I will be doing it again lol.


----------



## Jay89 (28 January 2010)

I used to all the time! But my feet got to cold so bought  a pair of muck boots (the riding ones) these now live on my feet!!


----------



## legaldancer (28 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I used to all the time! But my feet got to cold so bought  a pair of muck boots (the riding ones) these now live on my feet!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto!^^^

I'd been wearing thick socks with my Hunters, but can just wear thin ones in my Tyne Muckboots. The latter are designed for riding in, but the heel isn't that different from my Hunter's, which I always thought weren't safe to ride in. Also, the Muckboots are wider across the foot &amp; stiffer, so you need to check your stirrups are wide enough to accomodate them.


----------



## Hels_Bels (28 January 2010)

Nope never riden in my hunters, nor am i going to.


----------



## Puppy (28 January 2010)

Nope! And I've only ridden in my dubarrys twice. I like my proper riding boots


----------



## Sophiie (28 January 2010)

I've occassionally sat on things that I wasn't expecting too, but don't ride in them as a rule - I don't find them comfortable or supportive enough and certainly wouldn't want to school in them, as I end up just 'fighting' with them! 

I either ride in my Dublin River boots or in paddock boots and gaitors.


----------



## BackInBlack (28 January 2010)

yes, i used to ride in them all the time, now it alternates between muck boots, hunters or harry hall hi leather ones. depends how much mud i have to get through to get my horse!! and which boots are clean(ish) / dry!
i have a pair of dubarry clares as well but haven't dared wear them riding yet - may give them a go in the summer when the worse of the muds gone!


----------



## SVMel (28 January 2010)

No, tried it once and found wellies do nothing for my leg postion!!!  So always use short boots and half chaps until I start getting ready to compete then will be back in long leather boots.  Love riding in these, but refuse to get them wet and muddy in winter!!!!!!


----------



## gillianfleming (28 January 2010)

Never ever ride in mine, especially not in my good saddle, i can't afford to lol


----------



## Starbucks (28 January 2010)

Yep. Im a jeans and wellies kind of girl.


----------



## MegaBeast (28 January 2010)

Hunters were originally designed to be ridden in!

I have hacked out in mine when I can't be bothered changing or even schooled/jumped in them - wellies + spurs is an unusual look!  

Hunters are better to ride in than bog standard wellies as they're not wide, but they don't offer much ankle support


----------



## Steeleydan (28 January 2010)

I ride in Le Chameau wellies only cos I like them better than hunter wellies. I found when I worked with hunt horses I would muck out in wellies change into ariats and half chaps to ride first lot, put wellies back on to turn first lot in field, then change AGAIN to ride 2nd lot!! Miles too much on ing and off ing boots so just kept my wellies on for the whole day.


----------



## _HP_ (28 January 2010)

No...the soles are too grippy.

The last time I rode in them, when my horse slipped and fell, my foot got caught in the stirrup and I was dragged resulting in a broken ankle.


----------



## Kat (28 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Hunters were originally designed to be ridden in!

I have hacked out in mine when I can't be bothered changing or even schooled/jumped in them - wellies + spurs is an unusual look!  

Hunters are better to ride in than bog standard wellies as they're not wide, but they don't offer much ankle support 

[/ QUOTE ]

No they weren't!!! They have too much tread to be safe for riding. Boots that are supposed to be used for riding as well as mucking out etc have smooth soles like the old muckers and so on. 

Each to their own but the basic rules of riding foot wear are small heel and a smooth sole that will not catch on the stirrups. 

Hunters have the first but not the second. They became popular with horsey types as they are warmer and more comfy than normal wellies. I believe that they were originally designed for "country pursuits" before becoming the ultimate middle class suburban dog wearing status symbol!!!


----------



## tibby (28 January 2010)

I last rode in hunter wellies thirty years ago, I was getting on, my pony spooked, I was dragged, luckily for me my foot came out of the wellie which stayed in the stirrup iron. I have never ridden in wellies since , nor will I let my children ride in wellies they are not safe!!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (28 January 2010)

I have ridden in wellies many a time for one reason or another.
I prefer my long boots, but find the wellies are ok when needs be


----------



## algy666 (28 January 2010)

I used to, but my instructor when I was about 14 told me I shouldn't.  I have Le Chameaus now and really don't like riding in them anyway.


----------



## phoebeast (28 January 2010)

yeah except my mum's stolen mine cus hers have got a hole in. they make my feet really cold!


----------

